# Kenyi cichlids



## Crazycrow (Feb 12, 2020)

I recently purchased two kenyi cichlids from the local miejer store,they were listed as assorted cichlids, I got them home looked them up they are female kenyi's,i have a 75 gallon community tank with mostly peacocks but I do have a Male red zebra,will they breed with the Male zebra?The fry would make a tasty snack for my large peacocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't put the kenyi with the peacocks. Or the zebra.

Kenyi males are blue with bars when juvenile...just like the females.

If you want a feeder tank stocking with kenyi and zebras...I'd use a 75G and stock 1m:19f. Kenyi are among the most aggressive mbuna.

For any Malawi, you would never want a pair. Think in terms of 1m:7f but one male/tank if all the fish are kenyi.


----------



## Crazycrow (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the reply,I have 55 gallon cycling but wont be ready for 3-4 more weeks i will put them it when it's ready,I think they will be ok until its ready


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The zebra will be OK in the 55G but to really raise kenyi, I would do a 48x18 or larger.


----------



## Crazycrow (Feb 12, 2020)

I think I'm just going to take the red zebra and the Kenya's to the local pet store and trade then in,they have a really nice crystal red peacock,its really starting to color nice just hope its not a female


----------



## Crazycrow (Feb 12, 2020)

I got rid of them,turns out the red zebra was a female and had unfertilized eggs in her mouth,the red crystal peacock I was going to trade for I couldn't be sure it was a male so I passed but I did get 3 clown loaches


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Are you planning on a larger tank in the future? Clown Loaches get big.


----------

